# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Hàn Quốc: Giấc mơ tình yêu

## trangtieuthu

Tôi là một cô bé vừa tốt nghiệp cấp 3,  đối với tôi Hàn Quốc là 1 đất nước khá xa lạ, tôi chỉ được biết nước này  sau khi xem phim và nghe nhạc Hàn - giai đoạn này âm nhạc và phim Hàn  đang chiếm lĩnh vị trí hàng đầu trong giới trẻ khắp thế giới.            
                                                                                                                                               Trong cảm nhận của tôi, Hàn quốc là một đất nước phát triển khá toàn  tiện, con người lao động cần cù, chăm chỉ, sáng tạo. Văn hóa ứng xử của  người Hàn làm tôi vô cùng thích thú và có phần ngưỡng mộ. Họ chào nhau  một cách cung kính, thân thiện không qua quít, suồng sã như tôi vẫn thấy  ở Việt Nam. Với phụ nữ, trong giao tiếp họ luôn trang điểm để mình thật  đẹp, thể hiện sự tôn trọng người đối diện.

Điều khiến tôi ấn tượng và yêu Hàn Quốc là ở cảnh sắc nên thơ nơi đây. Tuy chưa bao  giờ đặt chân đến nhưng qua tìm hiểu thì tôi cảm thấy thích nhất là sông  Hàn -1 dòng sông thơ mộng uốn quanh, ôm trọn thành phố Seoul lấp lánh  ánh đèn. Tôi ước được ngồi bên sông Hàn ngắm nhìn dòng nước trôi lững lờ  mà nhâm nhi 1 tách cà phê hay được tản bộ trên con đường đầy bóng mát,  trải vàng lá phong vàng. Tôi cũng thích hương vị mùa đông Hàn Quốc bởi  nó không ồn ào, vội vã, mà lặng thinh, êm đềm. Hàn mỗi mùa lại có vẻ  quyến rũ riêng, nhưng nếu được chọn, tôi sẽ đến Hàn Quốc vào mùa đông  bởi Việt Nam không có tuyết rơi. Tôi đang học tiếng Hàn để mong một dịp  nào đó đến thăm đất nước Hàn thơ mộng, xinh đẹp.

  Điều khiến tôi “rung động” thứ 2 là ẩm thực Hàn. Kim chi và Kimpap là  những món ăn truyền thống không chỉ chinh phục tôi mà còn khiến bao  người ngây ngất. Hương vị của Kim chi mang nét riêng mà chỉ Hàn mới có,  màu sắc hài hòa, vị chua của bắp cải hòa lẫn với vị cay nồng của ớt đã  gây cảm xúc tê tê ở đầu lưỡi ăn 1 lần là khó quên. Kimpap lại quyến rũ  người thưởng thức bởi những cuộn rong biển hương vị mằn mặn của muối  biển cuộn tròn bên trong là những vắt cơm nóng hôi hổi đã in đậm vào  lòng những ai đã từng nếm thử. Đặc biệt hải sản ở Hàn luôn tươi ngon vì  chúng được đánh bắt ở biển và chuyển ngay vào cảng cá. Qua tay những  người đầu bếp khéo léo, thứ hải sản ấy đã thành những món ngon không thể  cưỡng lại ngay cả những thực khách khó tính nhất. Nếu được 1 lần đến  Hàn Quốc tôi sẽ thưởng thức thật nhiều món ngon truyền thống cũng như  hiện đại của Hàn Quốc.

    Nói về Hàn Quốc cũng không nên quên âm nhạc và phim. Âm nhạc Hàn  thường nằm trong top đầu các bảng xếp hạng quốc tế bởi giai điệu như đi  vào lòng người qua mỗi nốt nhạc, tiết tấu lúc cao vút, lúc trầm tư, lắng  đọng khiến người nghe hứng thú hơn và dễ đồng cảm. Hơn nữa, ngoài sân  khấu được đầu tư hoành tráng, bản thân ca sĩ Hàn có một sức hút lớn với  khán giả bởi ngoại hình ưa nhìn, vũ đạo quyến rũ, động tác lúc khỏe  khoắn khi lại dễ thương.

Phim Hàn cũng được đầu tư rất công phu từ diễn viên cho đến bối cảnh.  Từng thước phim, từng cảnh vật dễ làm xao xuyến lòng người vì lột tả  sâu theo diễn biến tâm trạng, hiện thực cuộc sống. Tuy cốt truyện luôn  xoay quanh đề tài “hoàng tử - công chúa”  nhưng không hề khiến người xem  nhàm chán do diễn xuất xuất sắc của dàn diễn viên cùng bối cảnh đẹp mê  hoặc. 
  Đối với tôi Hàn quốc như là 1 giấc mơ có thật nhưng tôi chưa với tới  được. Đây là 1 xứ sở thơ mộng, lãng mạn mà tôi luôn hằng ao ước được đến  1 lần trong đời. Nếu các bạn khám phá thật kĩ Hàn Quốc sẽ thấy nó mang 1  dư vị đằm thắm, quyến rũ từ đất nước, con người cũng như bản sắc văn  hóa rất riêng, rất chân thật. Thiên nhiên, cảnh sắc thơ mộng hòa quyện  với không khí hàn đới, những giọt sương đêm long lanh đang nằm yên trên  những chiếc lá xanh mơn mởn như mang một sức sống tươi mới, tinh khôi.  Từng ánh nắng dịu dàng không gay gắt mang đến không khí ấm áp trong mùa  hè này khiến chuyến du lịch của bạn sẽ thật có ý nghĩa.
  Thật khó có thể diễn đạt bằng lời về những tình cảm, ấn tượng tốt đẹp  tôi dành cho Hàn Quốc.  Với tôi, Hàn Quốc là thiên đường, là câu chuyện  cổ tích mà chỉ có những ai đã đi đến Hàn mới cảm nhận hết.  Bản sắc,  đất nước, con người là những “mảnh ghép” nhỏ tạo nên 1 đất nước Hàn Quốc  to lớn, thơ mộng như hôm nay. Ngoài ước muốn đi du lịch Hàn Quốc tôi  còn hi vọng 1 ngày nào đó các bạn Hàn Quốc cũng có thể sang nước Việt  nam của tôi tham quan, tìm hiểu và kết giao. Dù các bạn đã đi nhiều nước  phát triển khác như ở khắp các châu lục nhưng tôi tin rằng: Hàn Quốc sẽ để lại “dấu ấn” khó phai trong tim bạn nếu một lần đến. Hãy cùng tôi trải nghiệm Hàn Quốc các bạn nhé!

ST 


*CTCP FIDITOUR*
*Nguyen Thi Trang* - Sales Excutive

* Tel:
* Phone:
* Email:
* Yahoo:
(04) 39 43 49 41 - Ext: 110
0989.891.886
thitruong3@fiditour.com
trangfidi_nt

----------


## thuhang2000

Trời, Hàn Quốc đẹp và thú vị vậy sao? Làm visa đi Hàn Quốc có khó không? Tour đi Hàn bao nhiêu vậy?

----------


## vshotel

Thật tuyệt vời, bài viết rất hấp dẫn nhưng vẫn còn ít ảnh quá, nếu có nhiều ảnh sẽ rất lôi cuốn!

----------


## congtoan_tonny

Hàn Quốc đẹp vậy sao? Tôi muốn đăng ký tour đi vào tháng 10. Bên bạn có tour ghép lẻ không?

----------


## thuhang2000

sao không thấy trả lời vậy?

----------


## mehalinh

chị ơi cho em hỏi, đi Hàn Quốc này có phải làm thủ tục rườm rà ko? Tầm này qua đó thời tiết đã lạnh chưa ah?

----------


## trangtieuthu

> sao không thấy trả lời vậy?


sorry chi. chi oi di Han cũng đơn giản và giá tầm hơn 20tr

----------

